# Hornet straightbar?



## jd56 (Nov 2, 2012)

This is one Im looking at possibly driving to go get.
One member has said its a Hornet and he knows schwinns unlike me...yet. but there are no graphics tgat I can see other than the snail pinstripe on the tank....I think.
What do you think it is.
The seller gave me the serial and it comes out as a 9/25-26/1952.
It has the nice saddlebags but given the condition with what looks like primer on the tank and fenders. Painted rims.
 But is it worth $200 and $100 in fuel to go get it?
The seller is firm on the $200...I tried explaining the major resto that is needed.
I appreciate you thoughts. 







Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 2, 2012)

_"Act in haste; repent at leisure"_

Are you SURE about the dating?  I am skeptical  ...that is not a 52 hornet fender... looks midweight... does the tank have a horn or hole for one? ...the lower topbar looks like a "twinbar" which would make it a "Tornado", about 1960 or so.  Ask the owner what size is molded on the tires and what is stamped in the rims - S-2 is balloon, S-7 is midweight.


----------



## Mybluevw (Nov 2, 2012)

Hard to tell from the pics, but it kinda looks like a middleweight, not a balloon tire bike. The Ballooners had a single lower crossbar, middleweights had two separate bars.
The fenders don't look like ballooners and the wheels don't look wide enough to be S2s. 

The tank is still worth $150 or so.

EDIT:  Looks like Doug beat me to the punch


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 2, 2012)

Many Schwinn serial numbers are "repeated" and if you try to date by the serial number *only* you can miss the mark by decades in some cases!  You need to be able to eliminate the obvious wrong answers by reference to what features can be identified visually.  In this case, while the serial number may be the same as one issued in 52, this bike can not be a 52.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 2, 2012)

Serial he told me was B1 2139. Just assumed it was a five digit number could be middleweight.
I asked for the tire size and was only told 26".
Not sure the seller was willing to go through a bunch of work. I cant tell by the 2 pics he sent or posted in the CL ad.
If its a mw Im not interested at $300 including fuel.
But if it was a Hornet it would be worth the trip.
Shame. Its a nice saddlebag.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 2, 2012)

*this is the one you are looking for*

Learn to recognize these fenders and this chainguard and you'll save yourself some false starts.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 2, 2012)

Still learning and appreciate the schooling. I blame the pic for the misleading image I had or wanted.

Thanks guys

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpromo (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah, Schwinn serials got jacked up in the early 50s. Dates from 52 match 53, 54 and all of those dates can match 56 or 57. They got it sorted out by '58 with the new numbering system though. I'd agree with it being a Tornado. The MW straightbar tank is something you just don't see. Pretty rare part in itself. But that serial nearly matches a January date from '57 so I'd go with that. Also, the fender braces often obscure a final digit so it could be a B1xxxxx which would put it as a '61, which still jives with the frame style.

If you were given better quality pictures showing the condition and original paint better.. it'd be easier to justify the drive.


----------



## petritl (Nov 2, 2012)

I found myself looking at the picture and more interested in the rumble seat equipped Model A


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 2, 2012)

petritl said:


> I found myself looking at the picture and more interested in the rumble seat equipped Model A




If that is a model A its a deluxe with the side mount tire


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Nov 3, 2012)

*MW Twinbar Tornado*

It is a MW Twinbar Tornado.  Looks to be complete.  Not extremely rare, yet not an every day find.  At $300 invested, still a good deal and in my opinion worth it.  You could easily get your money back in parts.  At the summer swap meet at MLC, I saw one of those tanks sell for $250.  It was in better condition as far as paint but still same tank.  The gooseneck is a late style Wald that Schwinn used on their lower priced bikes.  Looks like the only thing missing is the front fender light.  Good luck in your deal, Andy.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 3, 2012)

Seller removed the listing....not sure if  it was somethjng I said.
Still woukd like the saddlebag

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

